# UVC Lampe defekt? Wie erkennbar?



## correyna (1. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen,

ich hätte eine Frage:
ich habe seit einen Jahr eine UVC Lampe von Laguna mit 36 Watt.
leider hat die Lampe kein Kontrollfenster um zu sehen ob die Birne leuchtet...

Nun haben wir im Frühjahr die UVC wieder eingebaut uns aber gewundert, dass das Wasser im trüber wurde.
Wir haben uns die Birne angeschut und sie war nach einem Jahr schon schwarz.
Wir haben eine Ersatzbirne vor zwei Wochen eingebaut aber das Gefühl dass die Lampe immer noch nicht funzt.

Ich persönlich habe das Gefühl dass die Lampe gar nicht geht.
Allerdings hat sie einen Schutzkontakt der die Lampe ausgehen lässt wenn man sie öffnet.
Wir haben dann wie es in der Anleitung steht auch nochmal den Netzstecker gezogen und wieder reingesteckt.
Gibt es einen Tip wie ich ohne Sichtfenster sehen kann ob die Lampe funktioniert???
Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## brummer (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: UVC Lampe defekt? Wie erkennbar?*

Das selbe Problem habe ich auch. Ich trau dem Ding nicht...wenn es nur Geräusche machen würde 

Ich habe jetzt einen Verbrauchszähler (zeigt Wattverbrauch an) dazwischen geklemmt und kann es jetzt sehen. Suche aber noch nach einer anderen Möglichkeit.

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## correyna (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: UVC Lampe defekt? Wie erkennbar?*



			
				brummer schrieb:
			
		

> Das selbe Problem habe ich auch. Ich trau dem Ding nicht...wenn es nur Geräusche machen würde
> 
> Grüße
> Ralf



geräusche würde ich mir auch wünschen aber das Gerät wird nicht warm und gar nichts...


----------

